# Maximum Flotation.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nebraska.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

He's probably got my mortgage wrapped up in those tires and rims!

Would be neat to be in his position, that's for sure.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Everywhere I read they say how much better they are on traction than duals and what little footprint they leave solving compaction problems, do they really deliver on that? Anyone has personal experience?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I like the wide tire idea, however I would want to try be fore I buy. The low sidewall concept has me skeptical. I have a tractor with 14.9R-46 rear tires which are short sidewall tires and are they ever miserable riding SOBs. I'm hoping to swap them in favor of 20.8R-38s before fall stalk baling. The other thing that gives me pause for thought about wide singles vs duals is the lack of tire sidewalls to handle heavy sideways loads on the draw bar. Years ago we were pulling a decent size manure tank on a tractor with single 18.4R-42, that rig would freak anybody out going around a corner because the rear tractor tires would flex sideways so bad. Adding duals to the tractor put an end completely to that problem.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

That's what's puzzling me as I hate low sidewalls in cars


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I wonder about tire slipping on the rim,had 24.5 / 32 on a tractor years ago and had to put screws threw rims into bead of tire for heavy pulling.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

The other thing that gives me pause is that no other tire manufacturer ha followed suit.

Yet when I look at Euro tractors, they all seem to have much wider tires than ours.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Trillium Farm said:


> The other thing that gives me pause is that no other tire manufacturer ha followed suit.
> Yet when I look at Euro tractors, they all seem to have much wider tires than ours.


Yup. Lots of wider tires and not one LSW. They know what they are doing with tires over there. I have a Euro and a NA tractor that are the same series. The Euro has "small" Euro tires on it and it still rides way nicer than the NA tractor with typical NA tires.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> I wonder about tire slipping on the rim,had 24.5 / 32 on a tractor years ago and had to put screws threw rims into bead of tire for heavy pulling.


The LSW might have a benefit there, they have more rim to tire contact area than a tire with the same rolling circumference but with a smaller diameter rim. It's possible the rim knurling may not have been adequate on your 24.5 x 32s.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Width restrictions limits duals in Europe, I had a european 2 basket tedder that the outside arms folded forward and back to stay narrow enough for transport there.

A lot of the muck guys still use the terra tires around here, however they are worthless on clay sidehills, too much flotation almost and they just slide sideways on the hills. Another huge disadvantage to the wide tires over duals, wide tires tend to push a LOT of mud ahead of them if they start to go down


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The fellow who spreads my fertilizer and lime has those on his spreader truck. He goes places n wet ground with a heavy load and doesn't leave a mark. But they don't last long on highway driving.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Same here Ralph.....but one of the newbies buried the one at the local co op here by being freakin' ridiculous about what he could go through and tried to cross a large spring and the bottom fell out and he buried it. They had to get a very large contractor to bring in a crane to extract the fertilizer laden truck.....it went in up to the door handles. Several thousands of dollars to get the truck out and appease the landowner.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I run lowish profile 650's that are the same height as the old 18.4's on my MF5455.

Positives:

Rides very nice.

Extra floatation is great in the spring and wet summers. With mounted equipment you can drive through stuff you can't walk through. Not so much for towed implements.

Load capacity really good even at low pressure.

Negatives:

Cost

Terrible traction on dry hard soil or in winter on snow/ice

Tramps down a lot of windrow doing haying.

Tire won't fit in furrow plowing.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

rjmoses said:


> The fellow who spreads my fertilizer and lime has those on his spreader truck. He goes places n wet ground with a heavy load and doesn't leave a mark. But they don't last long on highway driving.
> 
> Ralph


Had the 'opportunity' to have both this year (wide tire and regular tire spreader trucks). Had fertilizer spread three different times, the wide ones the first time (when fields were the wettest). I sure wish the last two times didn't happen with the 'regular' tired trucks, with the ruts I now have to deal with. 

The only good thing I can say with the regular tires, I can tell where he started fully loaded and where he was a lot lighter (or almost empty), that's the best I can do to put a positive spin on regular tires, with wet hay fields.

Larry


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 800/70-38 singles on the back of my seeding tractor ( jd 4760 dynoing 240 hp) Ride is excellent, traction better than duals for sure. Used a mfwd JD with wide fronts this year too and now i want them on the 4760. No push in the corners with wide fronts at all. But hell would freeze over before i would run Goodyear tractor tires over Firestone.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> Yup. Lots of wider tires and not one LSW. They know what they are doing with tires over there. I have a Euro and a NA tractor that are the same series. The Euro has "small" Euro tires on it and it still rides way nicer than the NA tractor with typical NA tires.


My Massey 7495 is a Euro with wide Trelleborg rubber and it rides excellent.
Switched Kubota's over to optional wide BKT rubber and I'll never go back to the Titan Junk that came with them.


----------

